# Abercrombie & Fitch :: 8



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

I love this Fragrance by Abercrombie & Fitch.  It has a great clean, feminine scent to it.  It was only 25 dollars for a good-sized bottle.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah i love abercrombie 8...how did you only get it for $25? i got mine for like 40


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_yeah i love abercrombie 8...how did you only get it for $25? i got mine for like 40_

 
I think I got the smaller-bottle size, to try it out.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 30, 2005)

oh haha good thinking...i juSs got the smaller one for xmas cuz i was starting to run out...i love this stuff! its like my signature scent and ive gotten all my friends hooked on it...all the guys love it too haha


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_oh haha good thinking...i juSs got the smaller one for xmas cuz i was starting to run out...i love this stuff! its like my signature scent and ive gotten all my friends hooked on it...all the guys love it too haha_

 
I love Abercrombie and Fitch, I went to their outlet today actually. <3


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 30, 2005)

you guys have an outlet? lucky...our stuff is suuuuper expensive...im in love with abercrombie clothes, but i go in there like once in a blue moon because they are so outrageously expensive..hope you got some good stuff!


----------

